# Your worst plumbing moment



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Mine was when I was replacing a shower valve in an apartment building. It had batt insulation in the wall that I pushed up. Evidently, I had not pushed it up enough. As I sweated in the new valve the insulation went up in flames. 

I grabbed the insulation with my bare hand and ripped it out of the wall and put out the flame. I was succesfull in my fire fighting but it cost me a trip tp the University of Iowa Hospitals burn unit. The insulation had melted onto my hand. Amazingly (to me and the doctors) it had not caused a burn worse than first degree. After a soak in a solvent the melted insulation came right off. 

The first thing I thought of was all the people in the building. It was worth some minor burns in order to stop a major fire not to mention my job.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

My worst moment wasn't as bad as that, but it was scary. And also why I'll never buy a makita drill.

I was in the attic space of a cabin, cutting a hole up into the sloped roof for the vent. Room was so tight I had to be on my back using a makita 1/2" drill with a 4" hole saw right above my chest. Next thing I know the hole saw jams and the drill jumps out of my hands. The trigger lock was on without my knowing it, that how makitas are or used to be anyways, the button was positioned that you don't even know you've pressed. So there I am, stuck in the corner of the attic with this 4" hole saw dancing around on my chest 
I guess my reflexes kicked in at that point and I was able to grab the cord and pull it off me.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

When I was about (19) I sitting on top of a 2nd story outer wall drilling vent holes down through the top plate w/ right angle drill. I pulled the bit back out and sat it on my left leg, which was wrapped around a stud to keep me from falling off. The drill was still turning and wrapped up in my pants leg, pulling my leg up the whole time, this is the leg I was holding on with. I fell off the wall down on a pile of const. debris. Me the drill still in my pants leg . I had tied a knot in the cord. On the way down I ran out of cord and it ripped my pants leg off, slowing my fall. I got up and walked off, no cuts, no nail holes in me . It was great to be young. I bought drill bit extension on the way home. :blink:


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

i was sliding an escutcheon on a shower head and it was hard to get on so i pushed hard and the edge of it cut my hand up really bad. needless to say it took 23 stiches to fix the problem and a little elbow grease the next day to get the blood off of the wood floors on the way down and outside.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Breaking off a valve in the b-box in a yard. I told the landlord to call the mayor, it was Friday afternoon in a small town. The landlord was pissed at the mayor and didn't call. I drove off and looked in my rearview mirror and water was running from the yard, down the street. By Monday morning, the water tower was dry. The whole town was out of water. What saved me, was that the town hires a local plumber for all their water and sewer issues and he was changing water meters. He wouldn't change the one at my buddies rental house, because there was no working shutoff valve. He tried to shutoff the b-box, and couldn't, so my buddy had to call me. I didn't even force the valve, it just broke. They didn't push the issue, because they should have dealt with it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> Mine was when I was replacing a shower valve in an apartment building. It had batt insulation in the wall that I pushed up. Evidently, I had not pushed it up enough. As I sweated in the new valve the insulation went up in flames.
> 
> I grabbed the insulation with my bare hand and ripped it out of the wall and put out the flame. I was succesfull in my fire fighting but it cost me a trip tp the University of Iowa Hospitals burn unit. The insulation had melted onto my hand. Amazingly (to me and the doctors) it had not caused a burn worse than first degree. After a soak in a solvent the melted insulation came right off.
> 
> The first thing I thought of was all the people in the building. It was worth some minor burns in order to stop a major fire not to mention my job.



Folks, we have a hero.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Going out to the truck to get parts and fart, find out the property owner is in the front yard pulling weeds...


and I was holding it for an hour. 


That woman will never be the same after what she heard.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Thought I'd lighten the mood. 


*Muwaaaahahahahhahaaaaaaaa!!!! <gasps!> <wheezes>*


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

And the Manager says, "Was that a mouse on a Harley???"



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Going out to the truck to get parts and fart, find out the property owner is in the front yard pulling weeds...
> 
> 
> and I was holding it for an hour.
> ...


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Going out to the truck to get parts and fart, find out the property owner is in the front yard pulling weeds...
> 
> 
> and I was holding it for an hour.
> ...


Probably took care of the weeds too.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

OH MY! I just remembered a not so good moment and have to share!

We were called to the local hospital to do a repair on a 6" water line right on the edge of the kitchen. It was a chilled water line for the air handler? Dad explained that it was a big swamp cooler and the lines are distributed throughout the hospital. Whatever, I do plumbing! I didn't care about what it was. I just knew that they had a leak they had been babysitting for quite some time and I had to get on one side of it and dad had to get on the other to get it fixed. I had to order in a wrap around repair coupling for this repair. Took it a week to get here. So, what happened?

Dad, crawled up on the coffee machine counter on one side of the wall (the pipe ran above an 8' tall temp wall) as I stood on the other side on a 6' ladder. He removed the 4" cantex. WHAT? This leak is not on the pipe? It is on the fitting side of the hub? Dad looks at me and says "Don't you even sneeze". As the child in this situation, I knod and say "yes, sir". Then he removes the duct tape (CRENGE). Now the 75 wraps of electrical tape (BIGGER CRENGE). Finally, a hair line crack was revealed on the on the fitting side of the hub. Dad, opens this wrap around repair coupling and asks "you got that socket wrench ready?". I knod yes (sure to not breath) and he begins to open the coupling...
BAM!!
What felt like 35 degree water right in my face! The refrigeration line broke at the fitting hub. There was 2" of water throughout the hospital kitchen. The maintenance man and I ran to the boiler room to get the valve turned off. Now, can I remind you I was standing on the ladder when this happened. We return to find that housekeeping had already began to clean up the water but my father was nowhere to be found. He had went outside to catch a breath after the lovely awakening. I had to make a 911 drive to Wichita Falls, Texas (1.5 HOURS ONE WAY) to get all the 6" pressure fittings that were needed to correct the problem, dripping WET!! 
THIS! WAS MY WORST DAY OF PLUMBING!!​


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

When I was younger I was a very impatient person. I was only in the trade for a few years and my boss went out and bought these real cheap pipe straps with very soft nails that would bend over rather than drive into the wood. It was on a friday and I was anxious to go home because we had a big weekend planned. Well I was trying to get this water piping done and I was working on a ladder trying to strap up this 3/4 inch water line up in a very old house that was being remodeled. the joist were made of very old and petrified poplar wood. After trying to strap this pipe up with about 15 straps and the nails kept bending over I was getting more and more frustrated.:blink:Finally hitting my fingers for about the fifth time I just got so pissed off :furious:and threw my hammer across the room. I heard a loud crash and looked over to where I had thrown my hammer through about 5 brand new double pane windows. Need less to say that ruined my big weekend plans not to mention the 50 bucks a week my boss took out of my pay for the next few months to pay for them.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I was moving a laundry room in a house from the basement to a closet on the main floor. They had just (1 hour before) installed new, white carpet in the basement so I layed down a tarp before setting up my ladder to install the DWV in the drop ceiling. I had the glue pot inside the ceiling, on a tile (small pot) to be safe.

Yup. I knocked it over. It rolled out of the ceiling, hit the tarp, bounced, and sprayed the new carpet. ABS cement melts this type of carpet it turns out.

I payed the carpet layer to come out and replace the entire room. Lesson learned? Close the damn can after every joint.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I was hanging some bell hangers in a basement at some old guy's house years ago early that day I had an small accident and tossed my underware at a local BK. So I had to commando the rest of the day. Way to far to drive home.
Doing all over head work. While I had both hands in the air talking to this older gentleman. You Guessed it
My pants dropped right in front or him :blush: Bare ass on a step stool :blush:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*setting fire to the living room*

in a crawl space trying to get a 1 1/2 45 off 
a drain line comming through the wood floor above me...

unbeknownst to me the plyumber had cut the hole very large and it was never patched..

so when I took that torch and was heating the fitting , it was not the floor, it was the CARPET in the living room. that I was looking at...

the homeowner screams FIRE... I come out of that crawl space in two seconds, my helper is putting out the curtains...

basically it was a free service call that day

no major damage done


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> the homeowner screams FIRE...


OK, I think at that point I would have just died!!


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

Christina said:


> OH MY! I just remembered a not so good moment and have to share!
> 
> We were called to the local hospital to do a repair on a 6" water line...


Darn. I thought you were going to tell us about farting in front of a home owner.:laughing:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

we were sent to investigate a minor problem of water running in the parking lot. My initial thought was that it was only irrigation run-off, after all, our parks department is known to over water. When we got there we realized that it was the 10 1/2" line that feeds the building and the fire hydrant behind it. So we called out a back-hoe and got to work digging up the line to see how bad the problem was. Well, after about 2 hours of digging we got down to the line, and the backhoe starts skipping and bouncing. Our operator slowed down a bit, but on his next scoop... it bounced, and we had a 2 inch hole in our 10" pipe. We ran all over town trying to find band clamps, but the pipe was some awkward size that they had to custom-make the clamps for. I got 13 hours of O.T. that day, and we got to spend 2 weeks patching the side-walk, parking lot, and landscaping from that "simple" repair.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Lee in Texas said:


> Darn. I thought you were going to tell us about farting in front of a home owner.:laughing:


 

Heh! 


Don't ever be attuned to that moment...it'll scare the bejesus outta yah! 


I had a gf at one time that would rip such horror from her body that I swear she had storage tanks like my air compressor.

Her and I, wait; she had separate living quarters if we went to festivals and she had blooming onions to eat. 

Run! :blink:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Lee in Texas said:


> Darn. I thought you were going to tell us about farting in front of a home owner.:laughing:


 In my years of doing service plumbing, I have become an expert at farting with a HO near by. Real simple, when I know it's gonna be a loud ripper, I just loudly move the tools around in my toolbox as I'm letting it fly. 
Hmmm, maybe I should have posted this in "Plumbing tips".


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> In my years of doing service plumbing, I have become an expert at farting with a HO near by. Real simple, when I know it's gonna be a loud ripper, I just loudly move the tools around in my toolbox as I'm letting it fly.
> Hmmm, maybe I should have posted this in "Plumbing tips".


Hmmm. I wait for the perfect moment to blame it on a coworker. Maybe I should work on that.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> In my years of doing service plumbing, I have become an expert at farting with a HO near by. Real simple, when I know it's gonna be a loud ripper, I just loudly move the tools around in my toolbox as I'm letting it fly.
> Hmmm, maybe I should have posted this in "Plumbing tips".


 I'd be stinkin rich if every time a carpenter asked if that was sewer gas, and I smiled and said yep. Knowing I had not cut into the dwv yet.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I guess proctologists blame it on their patients too! :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Had a similar thing happen to me recently.



tnoisaw said:


> Mine was when I was replacing a shower valve in an apartment building. It had batt insulation in the wall that I pushed up. Evidently, I had not pushed it up enough. As I sweated in the new valve the insulation went up in flames.
> 
> I grabbed the insulation with my bare hand and ripped it out of the wall and put out the flame. I was succesfull in my fire fighting but it cost me a trip tp the University of Iowa Hospitals burn unit. The insulation had melted onto my hand. Amazingly (to me and the doctors) it had not caused a burn worse than first degree. After a soak in a solvent the melted insulation came right off.
> 
> The first thing I thought of was all the people in the building. It was worth some minor burns in order to stop a major fire not to mention my job.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

10 1/2" pipe?? I never heard of that.



TheSkinnyGuy said:


> we were sent to investigate a minor problem of water running in the parking lot. My initial thought was that it was only irrigation run-off, after all, our parks department is known to over water. When we got there we realized that it was the 10 1/2" line that feeds the building and the fire hydrant behind it. So we called out a back-hoe and got to work digging up the line to see how bad the problem was. Well, after about 2 hours of digging we got down to the line, and the backhoe starts skipping and bouncing. Our operator slowed down a bit, but on his next scoop... it bounced, and we had a 2 inch hole in our 10" pipe. We ran all over town trying to find band clamps, but the pipe was some awkward size that they had to custom-make the clamps for. I got 13 hours of O.T. that day, and we got to spend 2 weeks patching the side-walk, parking lot, and landscaping from that "simple" repair.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

HO calls and says the control valve to the kitchen faucet isn't holding. (putting in his own faucet:furious Late in the day. Got to do it today. Go out there, and it's cpvc, hot side. (dishwasher valve teed in also.) Never used cpvc, never will. Supply house does not have a tee, and only a pint of glue. Boss would flip, whole pint of glue for 1 joint. Ahole counterman talks me into a hackbite. Lucky you, he says, we just got these in this week. Sweat up a tee and 2 valves, (hot to ks, hot to dw) and plug it on. All good. 2 hours later, you guessed it, HO calls, flooded the sh-- out of their finished basement. Leaked onto the oak bar, pool table. Rugs soaked. Boss flips. I called the hackbite people, send it in for analysis. "No, it is fine. I guess you did not push it all the way on.". Yeah, I guess I left the customers house with it leaking! NEVER WILL TOUCH ONE AGAIN! 

(That ought to stir it up a little!:thumbup


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have to agree with hackbite. I've only ever seen them develop a slight drip after a few years. I think you didn't push it all the way home.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Protech said:


> I have to agree with hackbite. I've only ever seen them develop a slight drip after a few years. I think you didn't push it all the way home.


Yeah, right. You really think I did not mark the stab depth? Been marking the stab depth on natural gas risers when you were still in high school! I know what its all about. Maybe them gouges on the tubing, caused by the stainless steel ring, had something to do with it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Maybe you tore the O-ring?



RJ Pascone said:


> Yeah, right. You really think I did not mark the stab depth? Been marking the stab depth on natural gas risers when you were still in high school! I know what its all about. Maybe them gouges on the tubing, caused by the stainless steel ring, had something to do with it.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Protech said:


> Maybe you tore the O-ring?


Nah, The hackbite people said there was nothing wrong with it. I carefully inspected it before I sent it in. Took some close up pictures. (was waiting for the call from the lawyer). I double checked the depth to my sharpie mark, it was all the way in. O ring looked ok. The tubing was scratched pretty bad. Maybe I put too much pressure on it to one side, causing it to scratch, I dont know. I do know it was not leaking when I left.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Did you use the tool that bevels and chamfers the end of the pipe/tube?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a chamfering tool from Ridgid, #223S, that I use quite frequently.
View attachment reamer.bmp


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I think mine would have to be during one of the many shut downs at our local Double Tree hotel. Repipe in progress at 4am. Started sweating off an old fitting, RIGHT NEXT to a smoke detector. Fire alarm sounds off, woke up everyone at the 16 story hotel. I laughed. I laughed very hard. Im still laughing about that one right now.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I think mine would have to be during one of the many shut downs at our local Double Tree hotel. Repipe in progress at 4am. Started sweating off an old fitting, RIGHT NEXT to a smoke detector. Fire alarm sounds off, woke up everyone at the 16 story hotel. I laughed. I laughed very hard. Im still laughing about that one right now.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I had just went to work for this company and in like the end of the first week I was working on an off grade house. I was hanging 4" pvc pipe and had the plumbers strap wrapped around the end of a joint with the stove bolt attached and had the middle temp supported and the other end of the pipe dry fitted into a coupling ready to nail the strap. I lifted the pipe up trying to hold my torpedo level on top of it, read the level, then nail it off when suddenly the pipe fell out of the coupling with me still holding the roll of strap. Needless to say, it sliced through my hand making mincemeat of it. Had to be rushed to er. Got several stitches. I was then known as accident prone..... Go figure..


----------



## sandpiper plumb (Sep 20, 2009)

*sandpiper plumb*

I still laugh at mine; I was in a tight attic with blown in insulation sweating my last solder joint on a re-pipe job, it was soooo hot in there and next to me was the my client, as I finished I stepped back and fell through the attic, under me was his mother covered from head to toe with insulation. As I was in shock, I looked at my client enjoying the cool air coming from the hole I fell through and he said to me move out of the way and let the air in, she can deal with the mess later!!!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

But before that I was on a borrowed ladder with my head up in an acoustical ceiling. I was attaching a beam clamp above my head so my arms were streatched upwards. About that time, the rung on the ladder gave way, rivets snapped, and down I went to the next rung, My arm at the elbow landed on a jagged piece of metal stud on the wall top plate. emergency room here we come. Damn.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Me and my kid brother was in the attic of the house we grew up in, just messing around. We sat down and was talking and I leaned back too far I guess and my ass slipped off the joist and my butt went through the sheetrock in the ceiling to my bedroom and I got stuck there. My brother was laughing his butt off but my mom did not laugh about it, She was hitting me in my ass with a switch trying to make me come down from the attic. I hid for hours from her. Got that butt tore up for sure. ........ I hate attics to this day. Wonder why?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I think mine would have to be during one of the many shut downs at our local Double Tree hotel. Repipe in progress at 4am. Started sweating off an old fitting, RIGHT NEXT to a smoke detector. Fire alarm sounds off, woke up everyone at the 16 story hotel. I laughed. I laughed very hard. Im still laughing about that one right now.


Happened to me as well. Middle of the day though and a three story wood frame apartment. Mechanical room on the roof I was tying-in one of three commercial HWTs. I had no idea the alarm went off until the fire department walked into the room. :blush: $1000 fine for wasting their time. 

Taught me a lesson and it never happened again.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> I had just went to work for this company and in like the end of the first week I was working on an off grade house. I was hanging 4" pvc pipe and had the plumbers strap wrapped around the end of a joint with the stove bolt attached and had the middle temp supported and the other end of the pipe dry fitted into a coupling ready to nail the strap. I lifted the pipe up trying to hold my torpedo level on top of it, read the level, then nail it off when suddenly the pipe fell out of the coupling with me still holding the roll of strap. Needless to say, it sliced through my hand making mincemeat of it. Had to be rushed to er. Got several stitches. I was then known as accident prone..... Go figure..



Do you still use a level when you run pvc overhead? Does anyone use a level when they run pvc overhead? This is a serious question. Looking for serious answers. Thanks.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I try to open a link in pz and my puter freezes. Any other sites open with no problem, hmmm. No, I don't use a level, I use a tape measure for fall or slope now. I learned better methods being in business for myself. You have to remember RSP, who I worked for, for so long... I still have nightmares.....


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

My pc is a little slow here tonight, also. 

Stabila torpedo in my back pocket, all day long. Cant trust hose b the framer (get it, Jose', Hose b?)

Plus all the junk lumber nowadays.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> I try to open a link in pz and my puter freezes. Any other sites open with no problem, hmmm. No, I don't use a level, I use a tape measure for fall or slope now. I learned better methods being in business for myself. You have to remember RSP, who I worked for, for so long... I still have nightmares.....


I thought you knew better.:thumbsup: Same here. Hell, Mark, at M&L came by one of the jobs I was doing for him down at the coast for Sheilds Marina, their new place. Any ways, I had 2 180 ft runs of plastic over head. Me, being the greatest plumber in the world that I am, put every damn one of my Clevis hangers up before the pipe was ever even unloaded. He didnt know what the hell I was doing. :laughing: Good Ol Tape measure, and a band saw. Wut more could you need?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

RJ Pascone said:


> My pc is a little slow here tonight, also.
> 
> Stabila torpedo in my back pocket, all day long. Cant trust hose b the framer (get it, Jose', Hose b?)
> 
> Plus all the junk lumber nowadays.



Took me a second, but I get it.:laughing: Hell, that sucks you guys have crappy framing work. I guess, I have worked around some picky super and GCs. Lucky me I guess.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Do you still use a level when you run pvc overhead? Does anyone use a level when they run pvc overhead? This is a serious question. Looking for serious answers. Thanks.


Yes.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Took me a second, but I get it.:laughing: Hell, that sucks you guys have crappy framing work. I guess, I have worked around some picky super and GCs. Lucky me I guess.


Yeah, I work for 3 builders. 2 after I opened the mail today. (check was 1/3 light). :furious: 2 are first class superb companies. The third is trying to lowball to get work. It is really starting to show in the people on site, and the payment schedule. Funny thing is, for a while there they were THE prestigious builder in town. Won't be long now, the handwriting is on the wall.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Got called on one of my first callbacks tonight for 2009. 


It's kitchen sink rework where the piping coming out of the wall is too close for a fitting offset for the trap alignment.


Well, it popped loose tonight. 


So, I'm going to have to cut the pipe back to the wall, transition and hopefully the 15% angle in the trap arm takes care of the alignment issue. 


DAMMIT!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Should have used one of these. :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Should have used one of these. :laughing:


 


That would actually work, but she tells me she runs coffee grinds daily through the disposal.


Such a proper thing to do. :blink:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Coffee grinds building up on those ridges, what a great aroma to wake up to..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Worst Plumbing moment EVER.

The day I signed my name on the application. Daddy tried to warn me.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh I can feel the beating coming.

Had a real nasty, filthy cabinet one time. HO keeps the trash can under the KS. (Wipe it out if the plumber is coming, damn you!) Same deal, sink outlet in rear, copper stub out of wall. No room to sweat a desanka. Not enough trap swing. 

Used this. Not proud of it, but in this dump, it didn't matter too much. Besides that , it worked GREAT!:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

RJ Pascone said:


> Oh I can feel the beating coming.
> 
> Had a real nasty, filthy cabinet one time. HO keeps the trash can under the KS. (Wipe it out if the plumber is coming, damn you!) Same deal, sink outlet in rear, copper stub out of wall. No room to sweat a desanka. Not enough trap swing.
> 
> ...


 Sometimes you just want to do anything you can, just to get the heck out!!


----------



## Prof.plumb (Apr 5, 2012)

As an apprentice changing out a toilet, I removed the old toilet and loaded it on the back of my cube van. Drove away to get a new one unaware that my back roll up door was still open. I quickly became aware of it when I hit a big dip in the road and saw the old toilet rolling and smashing into pieces down the street behind me. Thank god there were no vehicles following me. Could've been real nasty.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

When I stopped at a intersection but the pipe on the rack didn't.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> When I stopped at a intersection but the pipe on the rack didn't.


Oh my!


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Oh I can feel the beating coming. Had a real nasty, filthy cabinet one time. HO keeps the trash can under the KS. (Wipe it out if the plumber is coming, damn you!) Same deal, sink outlet in rear, copper stub out of wall. No room to sweat a desanka. Not enough trap swing. Used this. Not proud of it, but in this dump, it didn't matter too much. Besides that , it worked GREAT!:thumbup:


Hey those are OEM on the shower in my travel trailer, I've had to replace it.


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

As a first year apprentice someone came into our job site at a golf course and tossed our fittings everywhere into the trees, woods you name it they were there. My boss shows up a couple days later and not to happy and asks if we lost our purple primer. I said I don't think so but we did have all our fittings tossed so who knows. He said somebody took our primer and dumped it in the ball wash on the 10th hole and a lady wearing a nice white shirt got purple primer on it and was not happy. Maybe not the worst day for me but for someone it was not a good one. One of my favorite stories to share.


----------



## Polecat (Dec 22, 2010)

Many years ago as an apprentice I was cutting a section of well casing ,on site with a chop saw, in order to weld an extension on a drilled well. I felt my leg getting warm, it was January in Nova Scotia, but just thought it was the motor of the saw. I had actually caught my coveralls on fire and burned my shin so bad I am scared to this day.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

was a journeyman when this happened,was in a factory working on top of a mezzanine roof inside the factory solder copper lines that ran across the mezzanine and dropped down into the room below me,all going good,my boss decided to leave early and leave me there by myself,ok,well,while I was running pipe on mezzanine a painter came in below me and started spraying the ceiling with some really thinned paint,i was soldering the copper 90 about 6inches above the roof where it turned down going thru the mezzanine and wooosh,a fireball shot down into the room and saw flames everywhere,shocked,i ran down the ladder,around the door and the dam ceiling was on fire everywhere,that wet,thinned out paint was a water fall of fire,no extinguisher to be found,i got on ladder with a rag trying to wipe the fire off,didnt work,fire and paint fell in my hair,finally the painter had ran outside the job trailer and brought a fire extinguisher and got it put out,but,there was rubber dock bumpers bein stored in there and it burned up 3 of them before we got it all put out,fire dept was there and everything,so if anybody was wondering how I got the name sparky,well as paul Harvey used to say,"now you know the rest of the story".


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I was carefully taking the cap off of a clean out on a slow sewer, this was when I was green. So the the bucket I was draining it down was filling up fast. So I go to tighten the cap and the H/O decided to plunge at the same time. Well long story short I wore the liquid that came out at chest height.


----------

